# Hi, I'm Mary!



## hippiechick (Jun 8, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi to all of you.  I'm new to this site.  I'm getting back into bodybuilding after years away.  Hoping my muscle memory gives me a jump start back into it.  I'm 50 now and want to prove I can be in the best shape of my life at 50!  wish me luck!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2012)

hippiechick, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 8, 2012)

Good Luck


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome !!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM! Good luck!


----------



## brazey (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## hippiechick (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------



## orlando89 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello
I am also new here, nice to have you on this board. Enjoy learning here.


----------



## mber (Jun 12, 2012)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## J.T (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## Spraynpray (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Jun 12, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome to IM the best forum on the net!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome to IM Hippiechick!  Good luck its never to late to get back in shape! You can do it!


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## jimm (Jun 14, 2012)

bonjour mary welcome!


----------



## hippiechick (Jun 15, 2012)

My thoughts exactly!  And thank you for your support!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 20, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 20, 2012)

hippiechick said:


> Just wanted to say hi to all of you.  I'm new to this site.  I'm getting back into bodybuilding after years away.  Hoping my muscle memory gives me a jump start back into it.  I'm 50 now and want to prove I can be in the best shape of my life at 50!  wish me luck!



Welcome to the site.  We are happy to have you.  Glad you are getting back in the game.


----------

